# s/s "Truro"



## The 2nd. Mate (Aug 3, 2010)

I see that Deans Marine are bringing out a kit of this ship next year. Lookig at the 'sales' model it appears she will be a corker.

One I 'must have' as I sailed on the "Volo" when we shared the Oslofjord weekly service from Hull

Cheers

Ian


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Saw this one in Nurnberg early this year


----------



## The 2nd. Mate (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi NicoRos

TKS very much for that great pic.

Like I said she will be a corker.


----------

